# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Question about the projected pattern

## propologist

So the question I have about the project pattern.:

Why does the pattern only scan with vertical lines. Other scanners that I have scene/used have both vertical and horizontal lines for there scanning. Just wondering if it would give better scans?

----------


## Hugues

mmm...
interesting,

i don't really know, but i'll risk an answer ...

the other scanners you saw had only one camera ?

I think the Einscan with its 2 cameras use some kind of parallax effect between the 2 cameras, as they see the vertical curvature differently. But they would not see the horizontal curvature differently.

i think.

----------

